# Rick!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Clean out your PM's.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

k, you gotta see my breakfast tho, lol


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Think I fixed it. Call me if you need me tho........... Having a hard time posting breakfast........


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You asked about sugar curing hams, so I put up a post on it. You might jump in on the wet/brine cure method since I didn't get into that one.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, i'll put the wet cure back up. I think a country ham is next on my agenda


----------

